# Any1 else had their driver side cam break?



## DOHC240sxBadBoy (Oct 15, 2003)

About 2 weeks ago my driver side cam broke, the gear just snapped off. I went to the junkyard to get a replacement cam till I get some funds and saw that this was a common problem all the 89-94 240sx core engines that were at one junkyard had the driver side cam missing, so we moved along to other junkyards and saw the same sh!t there. My ? is if i can use the passenger side cam for the driver side?

Thanx for your feedback


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

It would help a little if you called them by intake and exhaust cam. if they where 91's in the junk yeard then it might be gone because that cam is belived to be better. as for your problem though, sounds like your talking about the timing chain sproket on the end right? if so you should be able to pic that up at any parts store or local nissan dealer. also i dont belive it should be over 40 new, most likely around 15-25. you could also get ajustable sprokets from JWT, and i belive some other people carry them also.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

yeah, the driver's side should be the exhuast, and if you looked at 91s, then odds are somebody ganked it cause its the most wild of all the KADE exhuast cams.


----------



## DOHC240sxBadBoy (Oct 15, 2003)

Nah, it's not timing chain gear that's still good. The cam snapped in two pieces at the end of the bolt that holds the gear down. the gear new is $15.95 @ Auto Zone and the cam is $139.09 w/ tax.


----------



## DOHC240sxBadBoy (Oct 15, 2003)

OH YA! Auto Zone says both cams are the same. That's not what I saw to be true. The timing points on both cams are different and the oil holes are also different and you can't just swap timing chain gears cause there is a slot in the cam that places the gear where it should be for correct timing. I also tried Pep Boys they said the same thing "both cams are the same".


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

thats BS. the 91 cams were different. and the 91 exhaust cam was different from the other years.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

just get some preformance cams, like JWT or nissan motor sports


----------



## DOHC240sxBadBoy (Oct 15, 2003)

For that you need $$$$$ and I don't have much right now.


----------



## DOHC240sxBadBoy (Oct 15, 2003)

That's what happened.
That sucks I can't post pic's.


----------

